# Another academics question



## Islander03 (11 Apr 2011)

Hey guys, So I put in my application in last September for the 2011-2012 year. My high school marks were pretty decent (mid 80's). I'm now in 1st year at UPEI and my marks have dropped significantly. im pulling a 56 in one calculus class, the rest 60's and low 70's. Im patiently waiting to see if I get accepted for this september but will these low 1st year marks affect my chances of getting accepted to RMC for 2nd year?

- Matt


----------



## DexOlesa (11 Apr 2011)

Technically you would not be accepted as a second year most likely (I have several class mates including myself with prior university credits) What will happen is that you will be accepted as a first year, given a Prior Learning Assessment Report where your transfer credits will be evaluated. Then after FYOP you can apply for second year status (for everyone who tried this year it took so long that they were first year all year and will be granted third year status next year instead) Basically your credits WILL count towards your degree, but you will be required to take the core courses at RMC for first year etc. (Hope that some of your transfer credits count for the core courses.) As for marks, everyone's marks drop, usually significantly, in first year. They will take this into account. A lot of people here in first year have grades very similar to yours right now. I wouldn't be OVERLY worried about it.


----------



## yoman (11 Apr 2011)

DexOlesa said:
			
		

> Technically you would not be accepted as a second year most likely (I have several class mates including myself with prior university credits) What will happen is that you will be accepted as a first year, given a Prior Learning Assessment Report where your transfer credits will be evaluated. Then after FYOP you can apply for second year status (for everyone who tried this year it took so long that they were first year all year and will be granted third year status next year instead) Basically your credits WILL count towards your degree, but you will be required to take the core courses at RMC for first year etc. (Hope that some of your transfer credits count for the core courses.) As for marks, everyone's marks drop, usually significantly, in first year. They will take this into account. A lot of people here in first year have grades very similar to yours right now. I wouldn't be OVERLY worried about it.



Funny, I have a first year in my sqn who was granted 2nd year status right after the first semester. Besides that tid bit your bang on.


----------



## DexOlesa (11 Apr 2011)

Lucky, my flight mate fought it all year. Finally went through a week or two ago. Hurray for paperwork


----------



## pudd13 (11 Apr 2011)

This may seem like a goofy question, but what does it mean to have "3rd year" or "2nd year" status. Does this mean that you can grad from RMC without having been there for four years?


----------



## yoman (11 Apr 2011)

pudd13 said:
			
		

> This may seem like a goofy question, but what does it mean to have "3rd year" or "2nd year" status. Does this mean that you can grad from RMC without having been there for four years?



Yep. If you have enough credits that are deemed transferable to RMC then you may request to be bumped up a year status. So if you have enough credits you can graduate in 3 years vs 4.


----------



## pudd13 (12 Apr 2011)

So what if you don't have enough credits to bump you up a whole year? Can you still get some transfer credits and have to take less classes than other people in your same year?


----------



## yoman (12 Apr 2011)

pudd13 said:
			
		

> So what if you don't have enough credits to bump you up a whole year? Can you still get some transfer credits and have to take less classes than other people in your same year?



Yes or you can continue taking the same workload as everyone else and have a much lighter fourth year. I would recommend that as your graduation year can be rather rather hectic. The PLAR department and the academic department will try their best to set you up for success so I wouldn't be overly worried about all that right now.


----------



## pudd13 (12 Apr 2011)

I am not overly worried, it is just news to me. I was already thinking that I would try to do it in my 4th year as opposed to any of my earlier years. I was just always under the impression that everyone (for the most part) who gradded from RMC was their for 4 years, so I was just curious. Thanks for the info though.


----------

